# Whats the best thing to feed rbs?



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I want to know what the best thing for your red bellies are. By best I mean best for color, growth, health, and happiness. Just my opinion, but shrimp seems to be the best way for me.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

krill and beffheart.bulk them up and intense the red color on them


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

a red tailed catfish - around 5"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Krill, beefheart, and brine shrimp. I would also throw in a mouse or two but that is just my personal opinion


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> a red tailed catfish - around 5"


innes the comedian.

:laughlong: :laughlong: :laughlong:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I hope Innes don't think he can make a living on that trade!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I feed all my piranhas BeeFheart dipped in a vitamin solution
it is very good for them and will help maxamise growth.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

Innes is just pissed that I have a cool catfish w/ my rbs and he doesnt. By the way, this should be for and average size piranha(3-6 inches)


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I bought catfish nuggets (fresh) for grocery store. They eat it more than anything else.

-Kevin-


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Ba20 said:


> I feed all my piranhas BeeFheart dipped in a vitamin solution
> it is very good for them and will help maxamise growth.


Whats the name of that vitamin solution. How long have you been doing that.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> Innes is just pissed that I have a cool catfish w/ my rbs and he doesn't. By the way, this should be for and average size piranha(3-6 inches)


my catfish are not with my piranhas, maybe thats why one of them is 14 years old and I have 8 happy, healthy and in one piece catfish.
otherwise it could just be a coincidence?

on a serious note, you do realise it will die, don't you?
I mean it is a certainty, they will not get along together indefinitely and in the end you will either have a catfish or some piranhas - my guess is the catfish, because your piranhas can't even kill a shitty little barb!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> on a serious note, you do realise it will die, don't you?
> I mean it is a certainty, they will not get along together indefinitely and in the end you will either have a catfish or some piranhas - my guess is the catfish, because your piranhas can't even kill a shitty little barb!


Pretty feisty for Big Gay Al







:laughlong:  :laugh: :rasp:


----------



## Groovehead (Jan 30, 2003)

I feed mine Shrimp, Beefheart and Catfish fillets :







:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would like to know the name of ba20's vitamin solution too, I have never tried that.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There's someone on pfish (if my memory serves me right, it was Exoshunter), who also made his own cubes: he just mixed up pieces of meat, fish, shrimp, and also vitamines vegetables etc. (bottom line: anything healthy and what you would normally feed your p's) with gelatine, and froze them in his fridge.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Pretty feisty for Big Gay Al
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw this after I changed my avatar to some random guy.
but yeah, I guess Big Gay Al is pretty feisty.


----------

